
Replacing a MacBook Air (2011) Magsafe Cord - sgt
http://imgur.com/a/WIWBU
======
CalChris
A goodly chunk of electrical tape, thicker near the charger and tapering off
farther away, can provide some bend protection and strain relief.

Also, when you wrap the cord around the charger, use your index finger to
prevent the first bend. You need to tape protect near the MagSafe adaptor as
well. And stow it in your bag with the first bend facing out of the bag (less
strain) rather than in the bag (more strain).

I'm on three years with a MagSafe. It looks like hell but it still works.

~~~
sgt
Good advice. There are also some bend protectors you can buy that look fairly
nice.

